# New Edge behaves as if there is no cable signal.



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

Just got my new Edge for cable but it is unable to receive any cable signal at all. Using the same cable connection as is presently used by my Roamio plus. Roamio says cable signal strength is 100% and the Roamio works perfectly and was recently able to pair a new cable card (old one died). I'm 100% sure this cable line is working well.

Been on the phone with comcast for hours to get the new cable card paired with the edge using this known-good cable line. There is no response of any kind to the attempts to activate and pair the card to the tivo. I've tried looking at cable signal strength and get nothing. 0 signal, 0 peak. With or without the cable card.

As far as I can tell, this edge has no ability to receive a cable signal. Is there something definitive I can do to prove this?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

PaulRuby said:


> Just got my new Edge for cable but it is unable to receive any cable signal at all. Using the same cable connection as is presently used by my Roamio plus. Roamio says cable signal strength is 100% and the Roamio works perfectly and was recently able to pair a new cable card (old one died). I'm 100% sure this cable line is working well.
> 
> Been on the phone with comcast for hours to get the new cable card paired with the edge using this known-good cable line. There is no response of any kind to the attempts to activate and pair the card to the tivo. I've tried looking at cable signal strength and get nothing. 0 signal, 0 peak. With or without the cable card.
> 
> As far as I can tell, this edge has no ability to receive a cable signal. Is there something definitive I can do to prove this?


So the card you are trying to pair in the Edge is the same one being used in the Roamio? If so, they have to UNPAIR it first (from the Roamio), then pair it with the Edge. When you call Comcast just ask for "cable card pairing". If you are lucky you will get someone who knows what they are doing (I've had good luck). Or maybe your Edge is defective but I've had the same problem when moving a currently paired cable card to another device, had to be "unpaired" first.


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> So the card you are trying to pair in the Edge is the same one being used in the Roamio? If so, they have to UNPAIR it first (from the Roamio), then pair it with the Edge. When you call Comcast just ask for "cable card pairing". If you are lucky you will get someone who knows what they are doing (I've had good luck). Or maybe your Edge is defective but I've had the same problem when moving a currently paired cable card to another device, had to be "unpaired" first.


No, not same card. New card (2nd one actually, first one was dead) from comcast. Hours on the phone with comcast, several different folks and even tried using online chat to go through this. Never a single response from the tivo that anything was happening. No sign that a cable signal is able to make it into the box. That's what I want to know how to prove or disprove. But, I'm on the hariy edge of just returning the edge, never to consider anything from Tivo again.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

PaulRuby said:


> No, not same card. New card (2nd one actually, first one was dead) from comcast. Hours on the phone with comcast, several different folks and even tried using online chat to go through this. Never a single response from the tivo that anything was happening. No sign that a cable signal is able to make it into the box. That's what I want to know how to prove or disprove. But, I'm on the hariy edge of just returning the edge, never to consider anything from Tivo again.


You may want to return it. Just curious, did you get the latest promo, $399 for the Edge and $49 for lifetime service? So $450 plus tax for the lifetime cable Edge. May be a targeted promo, there is a code, I got one on one acct, did not get on the other. I've found the Edge to be very buggy even after up and running. I'd stick with Roamio myself, better machine than Edge or Bolt, if you need 4K just use a dedicated streamer.


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> You may want to return it. Just curious, did you get the latest promo, $399 for the Edge and $49 for lifetime service? So $450 plus tax for the lifetime cable Edge. May be a targeted promo, there is a code, I got one on one acct, did not get on the other. I've found the Edge to be very buggy even after up and running. I'd stick with Roamio myself, better machine than Edge or Bolt, if you need 4K just use a dedicated streamer.


Yes to all of that.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

PaulRuby said:


> Yes to all of that.


Yeah, that's not a bad deal, IF it works and IF you really want an Edge, your Roamio is a good machine. There is one thing you could try but a HUGE hassle. You know the card in the Roamio is good. So you could pull it and try in the Edge. Like I said, they'd have to unpair it from the Roamio first, then pair to the Edge. Or try the Edge cable card you can't get to work in the Roamio. Again unpairing and pairing most likely. Bad thing is, your Roamio is up and running. And all this pairing/unpairing/testing, you will have to get everything working again with the Roamio once testing is done. You've got 30 days I guess for return, tough decision.................


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Loved my Edge for about 4 hours... Problems and no support from TiVo... Back to TiVo it went. My 7 year old Roamio is running ok with duct tape and bailing wire holding it together (no HDMI and only IR remotes work.) But when it dies.... Cable dies in my home too. The wife will just have to get over it.

I'll miss TiVo, but will get over it.


----------

